# Are you happy in your job?



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 29, 2021)

Are you happy in your current job? Do you have a game plan for your career over the next few years?

I work in an IT job in London for a very large company. The pay is very good and it gives me a comfortable lifestyle but I am thinking more and more that I want to change career. I've been in this industry for over 10 years and I don't think I am happy with it anymore. But I'm not sure what I want to do next or whether I can maintain my current standard of living if I take a different path. So I'm a little confused right now and need to think about what happens next.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2021)

no 
and i have no future, lol

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 4 | Useful 1


----------



## savior2005 (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm a senior internal auditor for a large bank. The job itself is very boring and mundane, but pays decent. Right now it's work from home, so the Work life balance is pretty nice. Typically work 8-9 hours max, no commute. This ends in September tho  and we will have to return to office full time, which will make the job completely unbearable.

As an accounting major and CPA, I think I will stick with Internal Audit for the foreseeable future as imo it's the best bang for buck when it comes to work pay ratio. But Idk if I will stay with my current employer. I started here in December and want to stay for at least 1.5 year.

Sadly, I don't have any other skills. I try to make more money through investing, but I suck at it lol. Maybe I will look into doing taxes or real estate in the side, but I'm an introvert so I will probably suck at it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 29, 2021)

I wrote at length about my last job and how much I despised it but can't remember what thread that was in.

I was a Commercial Manager and an extremely successful one, money was good and I was constantly climbing the corporate ladder and expanding my team, getting bonuses and pay rises but honestly it made me so unhappy. All the money did was make me buy shit I never got to enjoy because I was always working. The job was soul destroying corporate wankery, the culture was toxic and the hours were unhealthy. It ruined my health majorly. 

It did fund some nice travels however.

I packed it all in to become a personal trainer/focus on my MMA (I know lulz) but also to just reclaim my physical and mental health. 

While I study I currently work part time in a small law firm as a consultant (helping with IT infrastructure/procurement/expansion and whatever other managerial stuff the directors are too busy for). It pays well enough part time that I kinda hope they need me forever haha it's a way more relaxed pace and a far better/less corporate environment. 

I'm much healthier/happier now. Although I still would prefer to spend zero days a week behind a desk.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 29, 2021)

yeah. im my own boss. i set my own hours and the money im getting is all tax free.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## savior2005 (Apr 29, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> I wrote at length about my last job and how much I despised it but can't remember what thread that was in.
> 
> I was a Commercial Manager and an extremely successful one, money was good and I was constantly climbing the corporate ladder and expanding my team, getting bonuses and pay rises but honestly it made me so unhappy. All the money did was make me buy shit I never got to enjoy because I was always working. The job was soul destroying corporate wankery, the culture was toxic and the hours were unhealthy. It ruined my health majorly.
> 
> ...


By chance, are you plan on fighting Pro in MMA (if you are not already)? And do you have children? Down the line I know I want a family with multiple children and I want to be able to provide for them, hence that motivates me to make money. 

My ideal kind of life would be focusing on training, traveling, helping people, and being more religious. Working a dead end 40+ hour job and having bills makes that extremely difficult (on top of wasting time on crap like commuting). I would love to win the lottery lol and live that ideal life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm currently working as a part-time teacher in China. I do lectures at Zhejiang University for academic English once a week, and teach baby English to kids most other days.

This is the first time I've worked in my life, and I like being out of my comfort zone, so I _sort of_ like my jobs from that point of view? My university life consisted of partying during normal term time and smashing in soul-destroying all-nighters during assessment period, meaning that I haven't lived with forced structure in my life for a very long time now.

For the most part, I just see these jobs as temporary buffers to equip me with the skills and discipline I'll need for when I move back to the UK and start a 'real' career.

Outside of that, I'm not particularly keen on my jobs.

One reason is that, because I'm Chinese, I'm not getting paid a whole lot at the school where I teach kids. Now, I'm only working to make ends meet and have enough money to complete the rest of my travels in China (still have Inner Mongolia, Yunan, and the Gobi Desert to see), so I'm not hugely bothered by this. The job at the university pays well enough to make up for it, anyway. But it _is_ annoying—and a little insulting—to see foreigners who can barely string together a coherent sentence in English waltz into schools and make double what I make purely on the basis of their white skin.

The second thing—and this is the big one, really—is just that both jobs are really boring. Since starting work, it feels like my brain has been retired and put out of use, which makes me feel like I'm degrading when I'm meant to be using this time to improve. There were some adjustments I needed to make when I first started my jobs, but both my knowledge of English and ability to verbally bullshit are high enough that I've been able to go into autopilot, improvise every lesson I do, and still give very good lectures. I kind of miss being challenged.

As for whether or not I have a game plan for the next few years: no. I had plans to move to New Zealand for a year to work at a law firm, but that was blown up by Covid so I went to China instead. Besides wanting to move out and get a job in either London, Manchester, or Leeds, I don't have much of a plan, really.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Apr 30, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I'm currently working as a part-time teacher in China. I do lectures at Zhejiang University for academic English once a week, and teach baby English to kids most other days.
> 
> This is the first time I've worked in my life, and I like being out of my comfort zone, so I _sort of_ like my jobs from that point of view? My university life consisted of partying during normal term time and smashing in soul-destroying all-nighters during assessment period, meaning that I haven't lived with forced structure in my life for a very long time now.
> 
> ...


Wait? You are in Hangzhou? Do you have a Wechat?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 30, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> Sadly, I don't have any other skills. I try to make more money through investing, but I suck at it lol. Maybe I will look into doing taxes or real estate in the side, but I'm an introvert so I will probably suck at it.



I honestly would struggle to find a more boring job in a bank than internal audit. And you know that every other department hates you and finds you to be a nuisance. I am sure you can find something less boring than that. I don't see why being an introvert would stop you with your other ideas. I'm sure you can be both successful and introverted.




Delta Shell said:


> I packed it all in to become a personal trainer/focus on my MMA (I know lulz) but also to just reclaim my physical and mental health.
> 
> While I study I currently work part time in a small law firm as a consultant (helping with IT infrastructure/procurement/expansion and whatever other managerial stuff the directors are too busy for). It pays well enough part time that I kinda hope they need me forever haha it's a way more relaxed pace and a far better/less corporate environment.



Wait, so you are a personal trainer, MMA fighter, part time consultant whilst also studying?




Atlantic Storm said:


> As for whether or not I have a game plan for the next few years: no. I had plans to move to New Zealand for a year to work at a law firm, but that was blown up by Covid so I went to China instead. Besides wanting to move out and get a job in either London, Manchester, or Leeds, I don't have much of a plan, really.



Don't go to Manchester or Leeds. London is the only city worth living in. Plus it has a bigger Chinatown and larger Chinese population if that's what you're going for.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 30, 2021)

Akira1993 said:


> Wait? You are in Hangzhou? Do you have a Wechat?


i'm currently based in hangzhou, yeah

and i do

do you, er, want it?


Vagrant Tom said:


> Don't go to Manchester or Leeds. London is the only city worth living in. Plus it has a bigger Chinatown and larger Chinese population if that's what you're going for.


london is the top choice, but i don't really care that much for larger chinatowns or bigger chinese populations; the london chinatown didn't really impress me (i don't like them much in general, though) and there's a plenty big chinese population in both leeds and manchester

i'd only go there because it's where the money is, there's more stuff to do, and most of my friends are based there 

aside from that, i much prefer northern culture, which is why leeds and manchester also rank as options (i'm a yorkshire boy)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 30, 2021)

I don't really like Chinese food so have no idea if Chinatown is good or not. But London is the best city in the UK, it's not even close. But that makes sense given that it's the capital and it's 3 times larger than Manchester.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 30, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I don't really like Chinese food so have no idea if Chinatown is good or not. But London is the best city in the UK, it's not even close. But that makes sense given that it's the capital and it's 3 times larger than Manchester.


by most metrics, absolutely 

i don't disagree that it's superior to leeds, manchester, or any other uk city

but based on the things i look for in a place to live, it's not so far ahead of other places that it's absolutely the only option

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 30, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> by most metrics, absolutely
> 
> i don't disagree that it's superior to leeds, manchester, or any other uk city
> 
> but based on the things i look for in a place to live, it's not so far ahead of other places that it's absolutely the only option



Just to be clear, whilst I live in London, I didn't grow up here. So it's not some kind of hometown bias.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 30, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Just to be clear, whilst I live in London, I didn't grow up here. So it's not some kind of hometown bias.


no, i remember that you didn't grow up in london (i'm pretty sure you mentioned it at some point), dw

i'm also used to people, londoners and non-londoners alike, bang on about how sick london is from uni

for the most part, i do agree, i'm just not the biggest fans of london culture and the northerner in me will probably never get used to the idea of £5 pints

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 30, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> no, i remember that you didn't grow up in london (i'm pretty sure you mentioned it at some point), dw
> 
> i'm also used to people, londoners and non-londoners alike, bang on about how sick london is from uni
> 
> for the most part, i do agree, i'm just not the biggest fans of london culture and the northerner in me will probably never get used to the idea of £5 pints



£5 pints are expensive but when you earn a London salary, it more than offsets it.

I don't think there is a single London culture. There are a ton of smaller cultures within London rather than a single, overriding one. Which is great because there is something for everyone.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 30, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> £5 pints are expensive but when you earn a London salary, it more than offsets it.
> 
> I don't think there is a single London culture. There are a ton of smaller cultures within London rather than a single, overriding one. Which is great because there is something for everyone.


oh, i know, but it’s the principle, mate

something about it just isn’t right

re: london culture

i generally agree with this, but there is an overarching mode of behaviour that most londoners seem to subscribe to

ie., not friendly (generally because they’re usually too busy to say hi to some rando on the streets and because of the sheer population of people, but it contributes to an atmosphere that i don’t like), bit more uppity, being london-centric etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Apr 30, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> i'm currently based in hangzhou, yeah
> 
> and i do
> 
> ...


Yeah why not, unless you don't use it that often which in that case, don't bother with it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 30, 2021)

Akira1993 said:


> Yeah why not, unless you don't use it that often which in that case, don't bother with it.


i’ve been in china for the past six months, so i’m pretty much required to use it often

i’ll rep you my username


----------



## Xel (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm practically addicted to it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 30, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> ie., not friendly (generally because they’re usually too busy to say hi to some rando on the streets and because of the sheer population of people, but it contributes to an atmosphere that i don’t like), bit more uppity, being london-centric etc.



Well if I said hi to everyone on the tube, I'd be there all day. I don't want some random intruding on my thoughts to make small talk either. I think Londoners aren't rude though. If you asked a londoner for help, they would definitely do so.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 30, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Well if I said hi to everyone on the tube, I'd be there all day. I don't want some random intruding on my thoughts to make small talk either. I think Londoners aren't rude though. If you asked a londoner for help, they would definitely do so.


no, i get it - it doesn’t make sense for londoners to behave that way

i also wouldn’t be going around saying hi to random people or making small talk with whoever was sat by me on the tube

my point was that it just makes the entire city feel very impersonal

and, to be fair, i didn’t say londoners were rude - to be honest, they’re probably more polite than most northerners

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 30, 2021)

anyway, point is

london is fine and i agree that it’s the best place to live in for the uk (depending on preferences)

i just don’t think it’s the end all be all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 30, 2021)

I love Manchester, I prefer being in a city but not a big one. I really like Leeds too, used to work in Leeds once a week.

@savior2005

I'm not a pro MMA fighter lol and no chance I'm turning pro. Its just a hobby I'm heavily invested in. I'm 36 so that ship sailed a lot time ago and I've had multiple injuries. I'd like to coach/coach S&C at an amateur level one day that's all. It might not work out but I'll give it a go. I do plan on kids one day but I have thought I'd have to give up on certain things when I have them which has put me off so far.

@Vagrant Tom  I'm studying to be a Personal trainer mate. Working three days a week as a consultant. So study and train on my days off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 30, 2021)

not yet 

does the perfect job even exist?

Reactions: Friendly 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Karasu (Apr 30, 2021)

Not happy. The subject is very close to me right now because I've just taken steps for change (this week). In 5 years I see myself in ongoing training, practicing some design work - probably as a pursuit on the side. I find myself very fortunate that I could make a change with all the madness happening in the world right now. Much more free time to be certain.

I will say that I don't expect perfection. I'm firmly convinced that ideal situations rarely if ever exist. There will be elements of work that I will hate, and others I love. Ultimately I think I'm heading in a better direction at a better place.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 30, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> yeah. im my own boss. i set my own hours and the money im getting is all tax free.



It's enterprising and pioneering men like you who built America and made it what it is today. I salute you, a true patriot.


----------



## Worm Juice (Apr 30, 2021)

It’s pretty ok. I want to get better at it though. Still feel like a noob in the IT world, compared to people who have been doing this stuff since they were 12. Though being mediocre at it means I am always challenged, never have to overwork and the pay is good enough to live comfortable.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 30, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Are you happy in your current job? Do you have a game plan for your career over the next few years?


Yes. They pay me money, which I can exchange for goods and services.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (May 1, 2021)

Most of the time. There are a bunch of things that could be improved when it comes to the work-load and work-conditions. However, I’m a part of a fantastic team, which makes me reluctant to seek another work-place. There’s no guarantee that it would be better somewhere else. Besides, because of the pandemic, it’s a little chaotic in every hospital and it doesn’t feel like a good time to look for another work-place at the moment. 

I don’t see myself changing careers, at least not any time soon. My field of work offers a lot of variety so I don’t see myself getting bored. I might consider going for a Masters degree, but I don’t think it would change much in my case so I lack the motivation for that right now.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2021)

Current job boring. I make way more with my side hustles. Just good for benefits which I barely use. Will likely quit and move soon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (May 1, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Current job boring. I make way more with my side hustles. Just good for benefits which I barely use. Will likely quit and move soon.


What do you do for your job? And what side hustles do you do? I'm trying to think of some to do to earn more $$$


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> What do you do for your job? And what side hustles do you do? I'm trying to think of some to do to earn more $$$


Just a teacher's assistant / teaching aide. My responsibilities were more when we weren't fully open and I had a whole group I was responsible for. Now that the kids are back to full time in class I'm like useless -_-.

Side hustle just crypto trading. I make insane money in little to no time lol.

My urge to quit is strong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## savior2005 (May 1, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Just a teacher's assistant / teaching aide. My responsibilities were more when we weren't fully open and I had a whole group I was responsible for. Now that the kids are back to full time in class I'm like useless -_-.
> 
> Side hustle just crypto trading. I make insane money in little to no time lol.
> 
> My urge to quit is strong.


Can you provide me with resources for Crypto? I recall you did great with Safemoon. It's very tough for me to get a sense of what to buy and how to buy it. My Binance US accounting has been pending verification for the last 3 months .


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> Can you provide me with resources for Crypto? I recall you did great with Safemoon. It's very tough for me to get a sense of what to buy and how to buy it. *My Binance US account*ing has been pending verification for the last 3 months .


Oh wow, well try to get on another exchange. Voyager is alright for a phone one, bit slow to withdraw thugh.

Just watch uh videos, read articles. Try and get a feel for whatever it is you're trying to pursue. Same with anything really.
Trust your instincts, but don't be super emotional if you see something go down a little don't panic sell. 
Read charts to see what coins are gaining per month, you can bet safely on projects that way.
It's common in crypto to see things 100 to 1000x so holding on a project you think is a good investment works too. Don't forget to take profits. If you never sell you never make anything. 

Warning though I put up a lot of money in order to make lots of money and take huge risks.
Only just realized how risky the brand new token space is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sworder (May 1, 2021)

I work in big tech in silicon valley. I'm happy with my job bc the pay and benefits are top tier but I want to move out of Bay Area and into NYC.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 1, 2021)

A little less shit than my other minimum wage ventures but still overall shit.

Don't really have a solid plan, I can never understand how people can devote the time, effort, and money to work something they don't like just for more pay. Money doesn't much motivate me. That's a big problem in a world that only motivates through money.

All I'm worried about now is finally moving out. Then I want to try to get an assistant librarian position at the Boston Public Library. If I get that it's 33k a year, enough to pay rent by myself for a studio in the city and enough to put money away.

If I like it I'll go back to school for it and become a full Librarian, they make decent wages and I'm assuming it's far less annoying than serving drooling mongoloids food all day.

If not, I'll just keep saving until I find what I want to do. I ain't dead yet, and I've no intention of wasting precious time and money going to school for something I'll hate within a year of employment.

My lifestyle is in a sort of wandering mode. Gonna try to settle in with my bf but neither of us know what we want to do with our lives so far besides be together. At the end that's more valuable to me than a career. As much as people can look down on me for it at my age, I'll find what I want to do at my pace and societal pressure won't force me into a miserable rat race.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2021)

sworder said:


> I work in big tech in silicon valley. I'm happy with my job bc the pay and benefits are top tier but I want to move out of Bay Area and into NYC.


Is NY better than Bay area? 

I want to move to LA.


----------



## sworder (May 1, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Is NY better than Bay area?
> 
> I want to move to LA.


SF is cool but living here means commute to work takes over an hour every day. It's also hard to meet people that don't work in tech lol. Everyone has the same fucking interests

SoCal is nice but not for me, I like snowboarding and winter in general

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2021)

sworder said:


> SF is cool but living here means commute to work takes over an hour every day. It's also hard to meet people that don't work in tech lol. Everyone has the same fucking interests
> 
> SoCal is nice but not for me, I like snowboarding and winter in general


My commute home is about an hour in the afternoon. Yeah that shit sucks.

Driving all the way?


----------



## Catamount (May 2, 2021)

I have recently;y changed the company, but it is still within IT sector. Since I changed it because I got so fed up with the previous one I had almost thrown a temper tantrum during the shift, I am of course satisfied right now. I do not communicate directly with single-person clients and their tiny domains anymore, the client is a huge company. It is so much better, and anyway, they are not my direct links. I just have a habit of an overpolite internal communication style after the previous job, so I replied to some emails and they freaked out and replied back.

It is within the scope my education covers, but not the direct specialization. However, it gives better prospects taking into account my age at this point. At the previous job I barely had an interest in any of the openings. Here I have more options, I can keep working within this sphere for a lot longer. Like it is where you get better with age instead of getting tired and running out of stamina.

Besides, the company is worldwide and huge, it is stable and keeps improving even in the current situation. That matters something when you do not know what is going to happen tomorrow. And the project I got assigned to is within the medical technology division, so it is also not inventing yet another video streaming service or smth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harmonie (May 3, 2021)

I don't currently have a job. That's not where I want to be, but... The pandemic made me have to leave my former job, and for that I am grateful. My mental health has shot up so high over the last year. My former job was at a grocery store and with my chronic illness/pain it was unbearable. I couldn't do it. Literally. I was darn near suicidal at the beginning of 2020.

Now that I'm vaccinated, soon I'll be out trying to get a new job, one that works better for my chronic illness. Meaning it has to be a sit down job, which freaks me out a bit because I have never done that kind of work, and those kind of jobs also tend to not be friendly to people like me just trying to enter them for the first time. They want experience. How am I supposed to get experience? 

I'm thinking that chances are pretty good that I'll end up at a call center... lol... geez. Oh well. Gotta do what you gotta do.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## El Hit (May 3, 2021)

Sure, its physical and pays well in this country. I would hate to be on a desk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (May 4, 2021)

I am currently doing work experience till Friday and I am enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (May 5, 2021)

Most of the times I do, but there are some days where I do honestly dread it. Family business.

My other job, teaching TKD was fun. Too bad our school had to close because of covid

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Delta Shell (May 5, 2021)

Harmonie said:


> I don't currently have a job. That's not where I want to be, but... The pandemic made me have to leave my former job, and for that I am grateful. My mental health has shot up so high over the last year. My former job was at a grocery store and with my chronic illness/pain it was unbearable. I couldn't do it. Literally. I was darn near suicidal at the beginning of 2020.
> 
> Now that I'm vaccinated, soon I'll be out trying to get a new job, one that works better for my chronic illness. Meaning it has to be a sit down job, which freaks me out a bit because I have never done that kind of work, and those kind of jobs also tend to not be friendly to people like me just trying to enter them for the first time. They want experience. How am I supposed to get experience?
> 
> I'm thinking that chances are pretty good that I'll end up at a call center... lol... geez. Oh well. Gotta do what you gotta do.


Sorry to hear times are hard, I hope you find something that suits your circumstances enough friend.


----------



## Raiden (May 5, 2021)

I start at a law firm soon. Pretty sure that i will leave after two years.


----------



## Island (May 5, 2021)

My job's okay.

I'm an employment specialist for a non-profit that provides re-entry services to individuals coming out of incarceration. In other words, I find jobs for guys getting out of prison.

I only plan to be there another year-ish, after which, I intend to go back to school for a PhD, so while it's not something I want to do forever, it's decent work, acceptable pay, and good experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## savior2005 (May 6, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I start at a law firm soon. Pretty sure that i will leave after two years.


Wow I hear lawyers at law firms work A LOT. 
I was an auditor at a Public Accounting firm for 2 years, and worked 50-60 hours during busy season, and 45 hours outside busy season. I hear lawyers at law firms work like 60-80 hours year round. It's all about hitting that billable our requirement.


----------



## Kroczilla (May 6, 2021)

Right now, I am somewhat in the middle.

I work in life insurance as a underwriter (still in trainee) On the one hand, I do enjoy the work (though I am thinking of changing departments. Compliance it think suits me more).

On the other, i basically have next to zero work-life balance, despite working from home for the most part (resumed last year when around the time Covid became a big deal). The pays decent though and tbh, I think I have learned a lot, enough to functionally manage a unit, I think.

Overall though, I think I have it much better than most my age.


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> Wow I hear lawyers at law firms work A LOT.
> I was an auditor at a Public Accounting firm for 2 years, and worked 50-60 hours during busy season, and 45 hours outside busy season. I hear lawyers at law firms work like 60-80 hours year round. It's all about hitting that billable our requirement.



Yeah I'm at a firm that doesn't have one but I expect to work around the clock.


----------



## Ashi (May 6, 2021)

Yeah, I've improved a lot but Im working longer and earlier hours cause people keep walking out

Literally 4 people have quit/went on leave since I started working here

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Valgrind (May 6, 2021)

i am an information security professional.

last year i worked 12-14 hours a day on an understaffed team and changed bosses twice, eventually settling on one who could not trust in the competencies of the understaffed team. she was second-guessing people constantly and made disparaging remarks about incredibly capable and contributive members after never really getting to know the person and not really understanding the nature of his work. she eventually respected me after i demonstrated my technical skills in my job to her, but by then i'd lost my taste for the position. i have some very specific, very strong capabilities in certain technical areas. i had not been able to exercise them in some time, instead being forced by necessity into ever-mounting, dead-end tactical work that i could do adequately, but was not a match for my skillset. a job requirement that i appreciated immensely, frequent international travel, was not feasible given the current condition of the world.

i cashed out on my stock options and decided to retire for half a year or more. it's a shame, because i always wanted to see the servers in Accra. :)

i fought tooth and nail for the career that i have. in many ways, certain roles in the industry are an ideal skill and temperament match for me. i enjoy working. when i am good, i am very very good, and there are only a handful of feelings that come close to how i feel when i'm extending my wings for a worthy challenge.

i'll be looking to resume my career soon. i hope that my time away from will have given me some enduring perspective to keep my job in alignment with a modality that fulfils me. until then i'll enjoy having no obligations and putting all my time where i please.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Van Basten (May 9, 2021)

Yeah, it’s pretty good.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 23, 2021)

Yeah. Love my job. It took ages for me to find it, but I can't think of any other job.


----------



## savior2005 (May 23, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yeah. Love my job. It took ages for me to find it, but I can't think of any other job.


What do you do?


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 23, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> What do you do?



Sounds stupid but I represents firms like Sony, LG or Asus sells their products in big shops and explains to customers how shit works and trying to find what they really need and not what they want. Like talking with people and I like Multimedia, Video, H-fi and other stuffs like this. I like this counselor stuff. As a former accountant, this is heaven.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (May 23, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sounds stupid but I represents firms like Sony, LG or Asus sells their products in big shops and explains to customers how shit works and trying to find what they really need and not what they want. Like talking with people and I like Multimedia, Video, H-fi and other stuffs like this. I like this counselor stuff. As a former accountant, this is heaven.


what part of this would make anyone think it sounds stupid?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Natty (May 23, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sounds stupid but I represents firms like Sony, LG or Asus sells their products in big shops and explains to customers how shit works and trying to find what they really need and not what they want. Like talking with people and I like Multimedia, Video, H-fi and other stuffs like this. I like this counselor stuff. As a former accountant, this is heaven.



Sounds like a merchandising job, when I worked in retail we worked closely with people like that. Good gig afaik, they got paid more than the retail employees too.


----------



## savior2005 (May 23, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sounds stupid but I represents firms like Sony, LG or Asus sells their products in big shops and explains to customers how shit works and trying to find what they really need and not what they want. Like talking with people and I like Multimedia, Video, H-fi and other stuffs like this. I like this counselor stuff. As a former accountant, this is heaven.


As a current accountant/auditor, you have my respect. Nothing about your post sounds stupid. and even if it was, who cares, especially when you love what you're doing.
Did you have to take a paycut going from accounting to this new job?


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 23, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> As a current accountant/auditor, you have my respect. Nothing about your post sounds stupid. and even if it was, who cares, especially when you love what you're doing.
> Did you have to take a paycut going from accounting to this new job?



Yeah, but I don't care much. My salary gets bigger the more sales I do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 23, 2021)

I am enjoying my job, very much, because it is in my preferred field, it allows me to use my intellect, and my colleagues are wonderful teammates. My place of work is slightly too far away from where I live, but I endure the drive, because I am glad to have this job.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Big Bob (May 24, 2021)

I hate it but I'm in a position where they can't really do without me so I have a lot of leeway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (May 24, 2021)

No. I'm on the path of becoming an animator, but I don't want to do it anymore. Don't know what else I want to do. Everything I can think of is boring af. 

I might just become a truck driver and just spend the rest of my life vibing to music while I drive

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## savior2005 (May 24, 2021)

Francyst said:


> No. I'm on the path of becoming an animator, but I don't want to do it anymore. Don't know what else I want to do. Everything I can think of is boring af.
> 
> I might just become a truck driver and just spend the rest of my life vibing to music while I drive


I know someone who's a truck driver, he actually loves it. Makes great money, gets to keep to himself/have alone time from family, great benefits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jim (May 24, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> I know someone who's a truck driver, he actually loves it. Makes great money, gets to keep to himself/have alone time from family, great benefits.


reminds me of that chart where the UPS driver is compared to physician and how they take 23 years to to catch up with the money.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 24, 2021)

Big Bob said:


> I hate it but I'm in a position where they can't really do without me so I have a lot of leeway.



That is very nice, and I wish I had that much influence in my own job.


----------



## Altace (May 25, 2021)

I for one love my job.

I currently work in a grocery store part time in produce. Easy work, love my boss and coworkers. I also make enough to get what I want sometimes and save lots a good chunk of the money I make. The job also works around my  schedule for school.

The bad thing about the job is how fucked I am if I have to move out. I don't make enough to live on my own so I'll have to go work elsewhere if my schooling doesn't work out.

Whatever way it turns out, I know I'm gonna cry like a bitch when I have to leave that place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## savior2005 (May 25, 2021)

Altace said:


> I for one love my job.
> 
> I currently work in a grocery store part time in produce. Easy work, love my boss and coworkers. I also make enough to get what I want sometimes and save lots a good chunk of the money I make. The job also works around my  schedule for school.
> 
> ...


Why not consider working your way up to manager for the grocery? Then you can stay and make more money


----------



## Altace (May 25, 2021)

The position above me is the produce management position and if I did take the job it would conflict with my current school schedule 

And I forgot to mention that one of the hooks I have in the water is becoming a manager of some sorts at a grocery store. My current produce manager is one of the greatest people I've ever met and I wish everyone in the world had bosses like him.

If I do become a manger I want to be just like him. The world needs less shitty bosses.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim (May 25, 2021)

Altace said:


> I currently work in a grocery store part time in produce.


do you.... _produce_ results?
j/k

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 25, 2021)

Jim said:


> do you.... _produce_ results?
> j/k



Jim, you do not need to write "just kidding" after making a joke, because most people are able to recognize jokes when they read them.


----------



## Jim (May 25, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Jim, you do not need to write "just kidding" after making a joke, because most people are able to recognize jokes when they read them.


you'd be surprised.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rebel (Jul 5, 2021)

No, I hate wageslaving.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 5, 2021)

Quite, because I have none right now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rebel (Jul 5, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Quite, because I have none right now


I'm jealous.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 5, 2021)

Jeneva said:


> I'm jealous.


Boi... I gotta eat... And buy games/books/coke

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rebel (Jul 5, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Boi... I gotta eat... And buy games/books/coke


Go to a pantry. Fuck books and coke.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 5, 2021)

Jeneva said:


> Go to a pantry. Fuck books and coke.


I'm on a diet... Only fried food and no sweets   Lost 15 kilos already eating fried fish and fried potatoes with some yogurt at night when I get hungry.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rebel (Jul 5, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> I'm on a diet... Only fried food and no sweets   Lost 15 kilos already eating fried fish and fried potatoes with some yogurt at night when I get hungry.


Sounds healthy and nutritious.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 5, 2021)

Jeneva said:


> Sounds healthy and nutritious.


I mean it sounds bad but I can't exactly eat only veggies and dry meat... I got a fast metabolism AND I'm a large man... I get dizzy and weak if I don't eat fatty food for long   But sugar and carbs? Fuck that shit...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Elsa (Jul 5, 2021)

Depends.

I work in a food shop. 

It used to be cool but with the virus and lockdown it became a fucking nightmare. 

We're uberized, and this is not what I subscribed for. 

Any other ppl impacted by the situation?


----------



## Rebel (Jul 5, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> I mean it sounds bad but I can't exactly eat only veggies and dry meat... I got a fast metabolism AND I'm a large man... I get dizzy and weak if I don't eat fatty food for long   But sugar and carbs? Fuck that shit...


I understand. 


Elsa said:


> Depends.
> 
> I work in a food shop.
> 
> ...


No but if the vaccine becomes mandatory I'm out.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Elsa (Jul 5, 2021)

Jeneva said:


> I understand.
> 
> No but if the vaccine becomes mandatory I'm out.



Nothing obligatory yet here, but if it is I 'm out too.

Fuck that shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2021)

Elsa said:


> Nothing obligatory yet here, but if it is I 'm out too.
> 
> Fuck that shit.


is the vaccine too expensive?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Elsa (Jul 6, 2021)

Jim said:


> is the vaccine too expensive?



If it's free you're the product.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 6, 2021)

Death ratio for the mRNA vaccine is around 1/30K, which is a never seen before.

And I don't even mention the serious side effects. 

So if ppl are free to take the risks for something that has never proven its efficiency, let those who are suspicious not doing it. 

Simple.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rebel (Jul 6, 2021)

Elsa said:


> Death ratio for the mRNA vaccine is around 1/30K, which is a never seen before.
> 
> And I don't even mention the serious side effects.
> 
> ...


More fools will drop from the vaccine than the virus, kek

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Elsa (Jul 6, 2021)

I mean, if you think the vaccine is safe and efficient, you shouldn't fear those who don't want it.

So just let ppl do what they want.

Besides, and it's a basic in public immunology, you never resort to a mass vaccination campaign in the middle of a pandemic. It's the best way to induce mutations and create variants.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2021)

strange how we don't have mass deaths from vaccines but we do have it from the virus.

India never had that mass spike in deaths from corona i guess

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rebel (Jul 6, 2021)

Jim said:


> strange how we don't have mass deaths from vaccines but we do have it from the virus.
> 
> India never had that mass spike in deaths from corona i guess


Overexaggerated numbers

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Elsa (Jul 7, 2021)

Rebel said:


> Overexaggerated numbers



Of course they are. 

But more interesting:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2021)

Elsa said:


> Of course they are.


yeah, and the number of "vaccine deaths" aren't exaggerated


----------



## Elsa (Jul 7, 2021)

Jim said:


> strange how we don't have mass deaths from vaccines but we do have it from the virus.
> 
> India never had that mass spike in deaths from corona i guess



Young ppl getting vaccinated being like:



More seriously, just check the scientific literature.

You'll be surprised.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Elsa (Jul 7, 2021)

Jim said:


> yeah, and the number of "vaccine deaths" aren't exaggerated



Reported by the officials, so most likely minimized.

1 death for 30K officially. Probably twice.


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2021)

Elsa said:


> Reported by the officials, so most likely minimized.
> 
> 1 death for 30K officially. Probably twice.


then why not minimize the amount of covid deaths?  


Elsa said:


> Young ppl getting vaccinated being like:


I'm 33


Elsa said:


> More seriously, just check the scientific literature.


it just said stuff about graphene. Is that relevant to anything?


----------



## Elsa (Jul 7, 2021)

Jim said:


> then why not minimize the amount of covid deaths?



Sorry for being rude, but are you that naive?

How do you suggest ppl to get vaccinated for a mere cold?

For strange reasons influenza and other seasonal pneumonia have suddenly vanished these past two years.

Though they used to cause thousands of deaths everywhere.

In almost all hospitals ppl die *with* the Sras-Cov II, not *because* of it.

This leads us to the RT PCR. Its inventor/conceptor Kary Mullis clearly stated that this method should never been used in mass population, cause it's reserved for clinically diagnosed symptomatic ppl.

Otherwise, as he said himself, it would cause false public health statistics.

Do you even know how a RT PCR works? Search on google. You'll be surprised.

Being positive with a 30+ PCR cycles will give you way more "cases" than real ones.

So if you die from an heart attack at the hospital and your PCR is positive you will be counted as a Sras-Cov victim wheras you wern't.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Lasker (Jul 7, 2021)

Elsa said:


> This leads us to the RT PCR. Its inventor/conceptor Kary Mullis clearly stated that this method should never been used in mass population, cause it's reserved for clinically diagnosed symptomatic ppl.
> 
> Otherwise, as he said himself, it would cause false public health statistics.
> 
> ...


Are you making reference to this subject ?
https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-factcheck-pcr-idUSKBN24420X
If not, can you provide your source.

Regarding the number of death  "1 for 30k", you did not answer to this message


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2021)

Elsa said:


> Sorry for being rude, but are you that naive?
> 
> How do you suggest ppl to get vaccinated for a mere cold?
> 
> ...


That still doesn't answer why they wouldn't minimize the covid statistics, especially when it was already attempted. It only failed because reality is hard to ignore. An extremely few amount of organizations stand to gain any sort of financial benefit from enforcing vaccines and they're greatly outnumbered and outmatched by those who gain more profits by ignoring it. They're like homeless in comparison (even though they're rich themselves). Even the very same people who stand to benefit from giving out vaccines are footing part of the bill. They would also have been given great hush money to simply say it's not a big deal just like how you get big oil paying off researchers.

So then, how would comparatively penniless people, overcome the rich and powerful? Almost everyone lost out financially. it would have been in everyone's best interest, including China and China's trading partners, to ignore the virus. Even Trump himself, who had a _clean bill of health_ had to be put on a ventilator.

And you say


Elsa said:


> In almost all hospitals ppl die *with* the Sras-Cov II, not *because* of it.


That logic works with vaccinated individuals as well. People can die who have taken a vaccine and not because of it.

EDIT: one more thing


Elsa said:


> Do you even know how a RT PCR works?


i used to do gene research.


----------



## selfconcile (Jul 14, 2021)

Don't know anymore. I was lucky enough to work from home when the pandemic began, but it's so much less satisfying and so much more awkward communicating with people this way.

I also really like having a desk, but so many people have successfully adapted apparently, so several companies I know are cutting down on office space.

I'll see how things go once I can go back in (or if things get better when I get my own place) but looking at a different line of work has been in the back of my mind for the past year.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 19, 2021)

I'm happy in my Job now. To the point I don't really want to do the PT stuff so much anymore (I have a couple of clients I train as and when but it's more extra income as opposed to a career).

Reactions: Like 1


----------

